# Hello to all Horse Lovers!



## Firehorse (May 12, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 

Just want to introduce myself. My name is Robert. I live in South Florida. I have a horse named ''Foxy''. She was a gift given to me on my Birthday.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm Connie. I'm on the other side of the US, in the desert! LOL! That is a very fantastic birthday present. Foxy is very pretty!

Are you going to show with her, or trail, or...? 

I trail ride. I don't like the stress of shows, :? . Just wander around... Look at all the new houses...

Do you board her, or is she in the back yard?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey there!
i hope you enjoy this awesome forum! :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Robert and welcome.

Foxy's beautiful, what a fab birthday present! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Foxy's very pretty, great birthday present!!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello,

wow i'd be so happy if i got a present like that for my birthday tomorrow !!(May 15)!!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

hey, welcome, ur horse is realy pretty, what an awsome bday prezzi, wish id get a horse for my 17th lol!


----------

